# Bowed lumber in panel glue up



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm gluing up a wide panel from s4s lumber. The boards bow along the length some. They all bow about the same when the growth rings are the same direction. If glued up that way, I think I can suck it flat when I install it on a flat table base. Would I be better off to alternate the growth rings and the bows? Maybe the opposite bowing forces would keep it flatter?

OK, I'm sure I'll get answers from both camps, but maybe there will be enough consensus to put my mind at ease. In any case, Thanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It comes with the territory using flatsawn lumber. Even more so with S4S lumber that sat in a lumberyard. Alternating the rings is supposed to help, but honestly I think most people simply show the best face of each board. If the top is 1" thick or less, it will flatten down to the base.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm still interested in your thoughts, but I just read the following in one of my books (and I'm summarizing):
This doesn't address the boards bowing aspect of my situation but may be helpful to someone doing a search someday.

Don't alternate the growth rings.
Alternating them leads to "washboarding" rather than a continuous arc that you can control when fastening.
The growth rings should point down, like smiles. That leaves the inside face of the tree showing, which is normally the better looking face.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in the "let the best side show regardless of ring orientation" camp.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Best looking side up seems to be the consensus.

As it turns out, when I laid out my boards, the best faces were to the outside of the tree, opposite of what my book suggested. I guess it's not an absolute.

This top is 1.25" thick, but is 7' long and will be fastened to a steel base so I'm pretty sure I can still flatten the gradual bow. I just have to make sure I still allow for the wood movement.

Thanks.


----------

